# UDPATE: four-letter-per-word minimum REMOVED!!



## panjabigator

I apologize if this question has already been posed before.   I am having great difficulty searching for previous posts because of the four word minimum.  If I want to see if there is a thread entitled "em sap greu," how would I go about doing so?


----------



## Jana337

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="em+sap+greu"+site:wordreference.com&btnG=Search

It used to work... Well, use Google.


----------



## cuchuflete

Put the query in quotes:  "em sap greu"

I did that and found this:  *"em sap greu" i "ho sento"*


----------



## panjabigator

Ah ha!  Thank you both!


----------



## TrentinaNE

panjabigator said:


> I am having great difficulty searching for previous posts because of the four word minimum.


It isn't a four-word minimum -- it is a four-letter-per-word minimum. 

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:


> Put the query in quotes:  "em sap greu"
> 
> I did that and found this:  *"em sap greu" i "ho sento"*



But if the words aren't sequential? I recently tried to find the tip you gave me about downloading PMs in one click, and I could only remember _PM +download_ (I ultimately did find it, but I went the _looong_ way). One of the words being under the minimum bounced my whole search– couldn't shorter words work in conjunction with boolean indicators?

p.s. wouldn't changing the title of this thread be helpful, per TrentinaNE's observation?


----------



## mkellogg

I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


----------



## pyan

Very good news.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Mike!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Great news. So now, all words are worth it!


----------



## Vanda

Mike, the savior, thank you!


----------



## nichec

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


 
Oh My God!!!!!!!!!! (can I search OMG too?  )

Thank you so much, that restriction was driving me nuts  

Thanks again


----------



## Nunty

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.



 
WONDERFUL!


----------



## Joannes

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


Now that is good news! They're my favourites you know. 

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## mkellogg

Shhh!  You all are going to jinx it!  Hopefully the extra load will not cause any problems.


----------



## mkellogg

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


OK, _now _it should be working.


----------



## Etcetera

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


That's great news indeed!

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## Punky Zoé

mkellogg said:


> I've removed that restriction, so now you can search on all the short words that you want.


Really useful !


----------

